# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > المنتدى الصحي >  الثعبان شعار الصيدليات .. لماذا؟

## هدوء عاصف

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته





سمعنا أن شعار الثعبان الموجود على الصيدليات هو اله الشفاء عند الإغريق فهل هذا صحيح ؟؟ 

نعم ،، الشعار الذي يوضع على الصيدليات والمراكز الطبية في العالم هو رمز اله الطب عند الإغريق . 

وهو المعروف عندهم باسم (اسكليبوس) وهو ينحدر من عائلة تعاطت الطب في زمنهم ،، وجده الاله (ابولو)،، وهو ايضا من اله الطب . 



ويرمزون لهذه الاله بصورة رجل يحمل بيمينه عصا يلتف حولها ثعبان والرجل هو (اسكليبوس) ،، والعصا شعار المسافر الذي لا يقر له قرار ،، والثعبان دليل معرفة ،، فهو الذي عرف اسكليبوس بنيته الحياة ،، ولهم في ذلك قصة ...

وهو ان اسكليبوس كان مسافرا وفي احد الايام ظهر له ثعبان وهو في الفلا ،، وبينما هو ينظر إليه ،، اذ خرج ثعبان آخر يحمل في فمه نبتة حتى وضعها في فم الثعبان الميت ،، وما هي إلا لحظات حتى عادت الحياة إلى الثعبان الاول ،، فعلم اسكليبوس بسر هذه النبتة ،، واخذ يستخدمها في إحياء الموتى ،، 

والملاحظ ان معظم الصيدليات لا تضع صورة اسكليبوس ،، وإنما صورة العصا والثعبان ،، او كأس ملتف حوله ثعبان،،

والأولى على المسلمين أن يتركو هذا الشعار ويتجنبوه ،، وإن كان أكثرهم لا يعرف مدلوله ،، ويستبدلوه بشعار آخر ،، كما فعلوا مع المنظمات الإغاثية ،، حيث استبدلو الصليب بالهلال ،، وهذا أمر ميسور والحمدلله .

خاصة أن المسلمين لهم السبق في علم الصيدلة وهذا ما يقر به الغربيون أنفسهم ..  




منقول

----------


## تحية عسكريه

يسلموا مهندس محمود من زمان حابب أعرف هاي المعلومه

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> يسلموا مهندس محمود من زمان حابب أعرف هاي المعلومه


 

اهلا بك  :Smile:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

ومما ذكروه عنه أن شيرون علمت اسكليبيوس أسرار الطب بالأعشاب وتعاطى هذه المهنه حتى تفوق فيها ولكنه خالف تعليمات من علموه فحاول إحياء الموتى ببعض الأعشاب وذكروا أنه وفق فى ذلك وهذا ما يفسر تجنى بعض الغربيين ممن قالوا بأن عيسى -عليه السلام- أخذ علم إحياء الموتى من كتب الإغريق وأنه وفق للنبته التى ضل عنها كثير من الناس وأن ذلك ليس معجزه من الله.

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> ومما ذكروه عنه أن شيرون علمت اسكليبيوس أسرار الطب بالأعشاب وتعاطى هذه المهنه حتى تفوق فيها ولكنه خالف تعليمات من علموه فحاول إحياء الموتى ببعض الأعشاب وذكروا أنه وفق فى ذلك وهذا ما يفسر تجنى بعض الغربيين ممن قالوا بأن عيسى -عليه السلام- أخذ علم إحياء الموتى من كتب الإغريق وأنه وفق للنبته التى ضل عنها كثير من الناس وأن ذلك ليس معجزه من الله.


 

اذا هي مجموعة من الأساطير لا أكثر .. وحتى اليوم نرى آثارها على واجهات محلاتنا!


شكرا على الفائدة مها .. نورتِ الموضوع  :Smile:

----------


## محمد العزام

مشكور على المعلومة الحلوة

----------


## شذى البنفسج

يسلمو هدوء عالمعلومه .. اول مره بعرفها ..
 :Icon30:

----------


## anoucha

مرسي هدوء على هاي المعلومة

----------


## المتميزة

يعطيك العافية على هيك معلومة

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> يعطيك العافية على هيك معلومة





> مرسي هدوء على هاي المعلومة





> يسلمو هدوء عالمعلومه .. اول مره بعرفها ..





> مشكور على المعلومة الحلوة


 


أهلا وسهلا بكم جميعا نورتوا الموضوع  :Smile:

----------


## بياض الثلج

:SnipeR (27):

----------


## keana

--

----------


## بنت الشديفات

يسلمو اخي على المعلومه جديده هاي اول مرة بسمع فيها شكراً
 :SnipeR (27):

----------


## ابوشرار

رائع معلومه حلوه .. مشكورررررررر

----------

